# my "DP" religion



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

My religion is summed up in just a few statements that I hold as true. These ideas have all spawned out of introspection brought about by DP. In a sense this is my DP religion:

We must die so that we are forced to act, to live. Death gives us a timetable for living.

People will die for no reason so that we are pushed to live, there is no waiting, planning or procrastinating.

We are reborn without ever knowing we have lived past lives, knowledge of our past lives is equivalent to immortality - which is not desirable.

Life is heaven, life is perfect. We have free will, the ability to feel pleasure because of pain, and the ability to help people who are suffering. Death encourages living to its fullest.

God will intervene to save us, or it will allow death to let us start anew.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree with you on this one, death gives us a reason to do something with our lives otherwise we would all be much more lazy bstrds than we already are, the fact that we could die a senseless death any day means that we should live life like it is worth living like it has value and worth. I never really understood rebirth as if you dont remember it then whats the point? and I dont think god is going to save anybody it is up to us to save ourselves and help each other.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

JaoDP123 said:


> My religion is summed up in just a few statements that I hold as true. These ideas have all spawned out of introspection brought about by DP. In a sense this is my DP religion:
> 
> We must die so that we are forced to act, to live. Death gives us a timetable for living.
> 
> ...


You have come full circle with your introspection.
As far as I can see you have drawn some healthy conclusions.

I have a huge list of questions for god but he won?t show up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Im gona come back to this when my brain has been returned to me..if anyone finds it please hand it in to Rev ...i read this after you posted...I LOVE a good debate...this is the debate section.


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

Poblo,

Rebirth as I see it has a lot to do with the essence of our consciousness. I believe that science will never explain how we are conscious, free-willed beings. We carry on into our next life because our soul is supernatural.


----------

